# What would you do if your cell fell in a public toilet



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

??


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i'de rather not think about how public the toilet was


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

If my phone were waterproof or somehow miraculously survived the plunge, I would dip my hand in to grab the phone out of the toilet and immediately smother the surface (and my hands) with soap and run it very carefully under the sink water as to not damage it further. Then I'd wipe it thoroughly with a paper towel, take it home and nurse it back to health.

If it died in the toilet, I'd probably give up on life.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Depends what's in the toilet.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Depends on how expensive the phone was. I wouldn't give a rat's *** if the phone was less than $100, but God forbid my iPhone fell into water of any sort. :mum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Leave it in there since it's not worth that much. I seldom use my phone anyway.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Call maintenance from my cell phone.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Just about happened to me the other day. Was standing at the pisser, rocking a piss, and what do you know, phone goes flying out of my pocket towards the bowl.

I don't think I've ever moved that fast. Snagged er out of midair.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

flush and go hijack a carrier pigeon


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Leave it there . Grosss


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Depends on whether it fell before I went to the bathroom or after... o.o'


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd lean down and retrieve it with my teeth.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I'd lean down and retrieve it with my teeth.


10 second rule so why not?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

cry


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't live without my iphone so Im fishing it out anywhere it falls


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Make YOU get it out for me. 

But seriously, I'd get it out the toilet. Then wrap it up in a paper towel and throw it away when I get home (after I smash it with a hammer).


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> Make YOU get it out for me.
> 
> But seriously, I'd get it out the toilet. Then wrap it up in a paper towel and throw it away when I get home (after I smash it with a hammer).


lol, is your phone full of nude selfies or something?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

George McFly said:


> lol, is your phone full of nude selfies or something?


.......... That's classified information, dear sir.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

True story. I knew a guy who dropped his car keys in a public toilet. He was at the gym before work and had to poo. His keys were in his hoodie pocket and right when he flushed his keys fell out of his pocket and dropped into the toilet. He lunged with his arm down into the mouth of this toilet desperately and in vain trying to recover his keys. He had his fingers reaching down a hole where thousands of people flushed their poo. He had to go to the Jeep dealership that day and get new keys made. If I dropped anything like that in a toilet I'd probably do the same thing, especially my phone... You can always wash your hands :blank


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Roberto said:


> True story. I knew a guy who dropped his car keys in a public toilet. He was at the gym before work and had to poo. His keys were in his hoodie pocket and right when he flushed his keys fell out of his pocket and dropped into the toilet. He lunged with his arm down into the mouth of this toilet desperately and in vain trying to recover his keys. He had his fingers reaching down a hole where thousands of people flushed their poo. He had to go to the Jeep dealership that day and get new keys made. If I dropped anything like that in a toilet I'd probably do the same thing, especially my phone... You can always wash your hands :blank


I have a similar story, but this actually happened to me in a McDonalds bathroom.

I had to piss really, really bad so I stopped by a Mcdonalds and went into the stall to pee in the toilet (because I hate urinals), when I went in there, I noticed that someone had apparently just taken a dump in there and didn't flush, but my bladder was hurting so bad, I just went for it wheras I would normally either flush it or just leave in disgust. For some reason, I was holding my car keys with my right hand while holding the johnson with my left. Once i finished peeing, I went to zip up my pants, and fumbled my car keys right into the toilet.. right on top of the pile of **** that was in there. I freaked out, I didn't flush yet, but there were my keys just laying there on top of massive pile of crap that wasn't mine (I don't know how it would be any more desirable of a scenario if it was my own poop, but I digress). I HAD to get my car keys for obvious reasons, but the thought of having to reach in there and touch some crap to get it was incredibly disgusting.. so after much deliberation, I decided to get a ****load of toilet paper, enough to make a toilet paper glove and wrapped it all around my hand. I went in there, and grabbed my keys.. unfortunately.. the toilet paper glove wasn't very durable and sorta fell apart while my hand was in there, so I did end up feeling some poop before grabbing my keys. So, after washing my keys and my hands, dry heaving into the sink and almost throwing up.. I left.

Even thinking about it now makes me want to toss my cookies. That suuuuuucked! uke


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't see how this would ever happen. I never use my phone in public restrooms and its not like i hold my phone all the time. I did drop it in my pond once because i was taking a video of the fish.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Thedood said:


> I have a similar story, but this actually happened to me in a McDonalds bathroom.
> 
> I had to piss really, really bad so I stopped by a Mcdonalds and went into the stall to pee in the toilet (because I hate urinals), when I went in there, I noticed that someone had apparently just taken a dump in there and didn't flush, but my bladder was hurting so bad, I just went for it wheras I would normally either flush it or just leave in disgust. For some reason, I was holding my car keys with my right hand while holding the johnson with my left. Once i finished peeing, I went to zip up my pants, and fumbled my car keys right into the toilet.. right on top of the pile of **** that was in there. I freaked out, I didn't flush yet, but there were my keys just laying there on top of massive pile of crap that wasn't mine (I don't know how it would be any more desirable of a scenario if it was my own poop, but I digress). I HAD to get my car keys for obvious reasons, but the thought of having to reach in there and touch some crap to get it was incredibly disgusting.. so after much deliberation, I decided to get a ****load of toilet paper, enough to make a toilet paper glove and wrapped it all around my hand. I went in there, and grabbed my keys.. unfortunately.. the toilet paper glove wasn't very durable and sorta fell apart while my hand was in there, so I did end up feeling some poop before grabbing my keys. So, after washing my keys and my hands, dry heaving into the sink and almost throwing up.. I left.
> 
> Even thinking about it now makes me want to toss my cookies. That suuuuuucked! uke


Oh man, that really, *really* SUCKS!

That reminds me of the time that my keys somehow undid themselves from my belt clip as I was reaching for the flush lever with my foot, and I'll be darned if they didn't take a dive straight into the toilet. While it did kind of suck having to fish them out of pee -- but, hey, at least it was _only_ pee -- (and the fact that I was fishing them out of a _*public*_ toilet was bad enough), it wasn't anywhere near as bad as what you had to go through. If that happened to me, I seriously doubt that I'd be able to get them out without tossing my cookies (perhaps even fainting) in the process. uke


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Send George Michael in after it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Id send Meatloaf in for it; he'd do anything for love. Oh wait, no, but he won't do that. Nevermind.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> ^Id send Meatloaf in for it; he'd do anything for love. Oh wait, no,* but he won't do that*. Nevermind.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

That wouldn't happen since I never use my phone in a bathroom or anywhere with a toilet nearby.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

cry then die


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd be like **** it, I'm buying a new phone


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Cry.
I would cry deeply. I love my cell but I don't think I could ever put my hand in there for anything. But then I'd think about my contacts/pictures/other stuff that I could never get back. And I'd think about how much my phone cost....
I would be in a deep sob by this point


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

What would bother me is i have a year left of payment for that bull**** phone i never use. And now id have to buy a new phone to use my phone. Hopefully these 15 steps would work *fingers crossed*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

firstly I would swear like crazy.

then I would retrieve it no matter if it still worked, because if I left it there, then i would always worry that personal things on the phone could possible be retrieved, if water damaged or not... 

but thinking of what might be in the toilet?..... it does not bear thinking about ... what a horrible situation it is actually.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Grab It ASAP*

*GRAB IT !!!*

*I would not care what was in the toilet !!!*

After working as a nurse's aide in an emergency room as a volunteer and mopping up blood, snot, puke, piss, poop, bits of flesh, almost NOTHING bothers me.

*I ain't paying a fortune for a new phone just because of a little bit of crap and pee !!!*


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd probably fish it out immediately and wash my hands 52 times. After which I'll let the phone dry out, do the necessary data transfer and put it on ebay without stating where it's been in the description.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> I'd probably fish it out immediately and wash my hands 52 times. After which I'll let the phone dry out, do the necessary data transfer and put it on ebay without stating where it's been in the description.


*I LOVE it !!!!*
I laughed and laughed after reading this !
Sell it on ebay -- LOL - Suckerbaits !!! :rofl:haha


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a cheap prepaid phone. I'd leave it.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Flush it - Cheap Phone Too*

I have a cheap phone too so I actually would be tempted to just leave it 
and* try to flush it.*


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Take a dump then take a picture... oh, wait.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd reach down and grab it. I mean I know it wont be so easy. My phone fell in my toilet once and it was gross just doing that. Well more so weird. Your arm is not supposed to be in there. It was cold, wet and scary. But I'd do it again if I had to for any of my possessions. If my favorite lipstick goes down, I'm going down with it.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Flush it down and see what happens. :evil










Last time I dropped it, all the dinosaurs went extinct.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

My what now?


----------

